# Roccat Kone wie reinigen?



## Seeefe (23. November 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich hätte da eine Frage und zwar wie mache ich die Roccat Kone am besten sauber? Einfach mit einem leicht angefeuchtetem Tuch drübergehen oder doch anders?

MfG seeefe


----------



## SchnickNick (23. November 2010)

Hey Seeefe 
Besitze auch die Roccat Kone und die kannst du, wie du schon gesagt hast, mit einem feuchten Tuch drüber gehen und evtl. kleine Spalten mit einer Stecknadel sauber machen 

Gruß SchnickNick


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2010)

Alles klar danke dir


----------



## SchnickNick (23. November 2010)

kein thema


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2010)

Ich würde für solche Ritzen eher Zahnstocher nehmen


----------



## SchnickNick (23. November 2010)

mit der Stecknadel kommt aber besser rein  der zahnstocher ist da schon sehr dick


----------



## Wincenty (23. November 2010)

noch einfacher gehts so:
MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
Kannst du mal die Maus in der Waschmachine sauber machen?

Ich bin froh, das meine n Schaden hatte hab jetzt die CoolerMaster SniperStorm und die ist um Meilen besser als die Kone - wiso sind bei euch überhaupt die Ritzen verdreckt??? Wie habt ihr da Dreck reinbekommen??? Meine sah noch nach 0,5 Jahr noch Werksneu aus


----------



## Nilelefant (16. September 2011)

Hat jemands ne Ahnung wie man die Kone aufmachen kann?? Bei mir ist nen Bier drüber gekippt und nun klebt da drinnen einiges!! Hat das Teil überhaupt Schrauben oder wurde die nur "zugeklickt"?


----------



## Veriquitas (16. September 2011)

Googel mal am besten oder such dir You tube Videos wie man die Kone öffnet.


----------

